# Moor Line/LOF



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

Would like to hear from any engineers who sailed in Moor Line and/or LOF late 50's and 60's
I have made contact with one ex 3rd Engineer from Moor Line now living in New England and he would also like to contact ex ship mates


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

baileysan said:


> Would like to hear from any engineers who sailed in Moor Line and/or LOF late 50's and 60's
> I have made contact with one ex 3rd Engineer from Moor Line now living in New England and he would also like to contact ex ship mates


Ohayo, Baileysan. Take a look at www.lof-news.co.uk. Lots of LOF stuff there.
Welcome to SN.

John T.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Baileysan,

I was an R/O with LOF 64-70. LOF blokes are a bit thin on the ground on this site. John T. was with them too. I'm not sure if there are any more keeping a low profile or not.

Dave


----------

